# What Do I Need?



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

I've been shooting for a while now, since I was 12 or so, but it was always handguns or rimfire rifles. Now, I'll be 20 in a month, and I'm looking to get a Savage Model 10FP chambered in .308. All I do is target shooting, out to a range of maybe 150 yrds (although with a .308, I plan on stretching a little).

Here's my question: I'm looking to get into handloading for both the aesthetics of it, and to obtain the best, most uniform ammunition I can get. But there's not a single place anywhere I can find any information on the basic essentials of what I need to start.

Sure, they sell "starter kits", but all of them lack some of the things I've heard about that make a difference. What precisely do I need to have a complete set of reloading tools?

Oh, and I'm probably going to get a single-stage reloader to keep the costs down. Progressives seem kind of dull and mechanic to me. And I also plan on getting a chrono fairly soon, to, just to test myself.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Dave_w

I don't know of a starter kit that will have everything you need. Everyone has their own choice in calibers to load for. I think a single stage is better choice when you want precision, progressive loaders are more for the speed of making up your rounds faster. I have a progressive for shotgun, where I don't need precision.


----------



## Kiwi98j (Sep 6, 2005)

My Christmas gift to both my son and daughter this year will be rifles that I have built for them. This past year, they have spent some time with me at the range and at the bench and have really enjoyed paper punching and have shown some apptitude shooting off the bench.

For my son - a .308 built from a Savage Accutrigger action, Savage BV stock, SSS recoil lug, varmint bolt handle, 26" match PacNor barrel plus cleaning rod, bore guide, jag, patches, solvent, oil and case.

For my daughter - a .243 built from a Savage Accutrigger action, customized Savage BV stock to match her lop, SSS recoil lug, tactical bolt handle and a 24" Lothar Walther match barrel plus cleaning rod, bore guide, jag, patches, solvent, oil and case.

In addition I've included all they need to do their own handloading for each rifle.

100 brass
200 bullets - 4 boxes different weights
1000 primers
1 lb powder

1 - Lee Delux die set - FL, Collet and Seater 
1 - Lee Annervisity press kit w Lee book
1 - Lyman Primer Pocket uniformer
1 - Lyman Flash Hole uniformer
1 - Hornady loading tray
1 - Hornady lube pad
1 - RCBS powder trickler
1 - Franklin Arsenal digital caliper
1 - Stoney Point bullet comparator 
2 - Franklin Arsenal 50 round plastic ammo cases
4 - Franklin Arsenal 20 round ammo cases
1 - Lyman Reloader's Data notebook

They will be able to mount and try their choice of any of the scopes I've got so they can determine what works best for them.

As you can tell, I plan on spending some quality time with them sharing what I've learned about shooting and reloading.

BYW the price tag for all of the above was just shy of $1,000 each.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Excellent gift and great idea for spending quality time together, now and down the road.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Dave, 
While it's true that the kits don't contain some of the things that make reloading easier, the RCBS Master Reloading Kit does have everything (less dies) that you will need to turn out good reloads, and learn the basics of the process. Slow and careful is unquestionably the best and safest way to learn reloading. An early variation on the Master Kit is what I started with, and after adding/upgrading my tools and accesories over the years, I have a great set up that covers all my needs. Reloading is like any other hobby. The quality and amount of equipment is only limited by desire and the depth of your pockets. I use RCBS, but all of the manufacturers make high quality, reliable equipment at mostly competitive prices. One word of caution: While there are bargains to be had on used equipment, be very aware that reloading is a game of thousandths and tenths of thousandths of an inch, grains and tenths of grains in weight. Some used equipment can be worn out with no outwardly visible signs. I got burned on a set of dies once that looked absolutely perfect. Scales can be easily damaged and must always be checked for accuracy before buying used. Caveat emptor! Burl


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

Dave,

I have to agree with Burl. I started with and still have an older RCBS Master kit. The only things that kit are, a hand priming tool, and a powder trickler.

I have seen a ton of releading items on ebay and I was on a budget, I would spend some some shopping for used item, such as a press, trickler, shell holders, maybe dies. BUT I would absolutely buy only a new scale. I don't think it's worth the time/worry/hassle to check a used scale, just to save a few bucks.

Aside from the master kit, you'll need primers, powder, bullets and something to clean the cases with. I use a MIDWAY case tumbler and crushed walnut shells (also from MIDWAYUSA). The reason for cleaning the cases (after you shoot and before you reload) is so you can visually inspect them.

Hope this helps.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Before you buy any equipment buy at least two realoading manuals and read them cover to cover. Twice. This will give you a better idea of the direction you want to go and equipment you will want/need.


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

One of the best reloading manuals (in my opinion) is any shot you want by a-square I would highly recommend to everyone if you dont already have it to get it as far as reloading manuals go its pretty good reading good shooting. :sniper:


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

Thanks, guys.

I'm planning on picking up _The ABC's of Handloading_. One of my other rifle forums gave it a unanimous thumbs-up, mostly because it goes much further in-depth than the manuals. The only downside is that I have to order it from the publisher, because both Borders and Barnes & Noble are run by gun-grabbers, and I live in a place where I'm surrounded by liberals. In the words of Eric Cartman: "Goddamn hippie, go back to Woodstock if you don't wanna shoot anything."


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

There are 3 seperate issues for sale on ebay right now. Do you think you can find it or do you want the links to them?


----------

